# Howdy



## Goatrider (Feb 5, 2011)

Howdy,

My name Is Gerald Beathard III.  My dad is on Masons of Texas under the name Beathard.  I am 18 years old and my masters degree is on Tuesday. I am a member of Mina Masonic Lodge #1456 of Bastrop Texas


----------



## Beathard (Feb 5, 2011)

Welcome. About time.


----------



## Benton (Feb 6, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Feb 6, 2011)

Welcome and congrats on tuesday.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Feb 6, 2011)

Goatrider,

Welcome to Masons of Texas!


----------



## jwhoff (Feb 6, 2011)

Welcome brother!  I enjoy your dad's posts.  Hope you have listened over the years.  He does seem to be "sound in mind and members."  And ... he's damn good at The Name Game.:thumbup1:


----------



## Bro. Brad Marrs (Feb 6, 2011)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Blake Bowden (Feb 7, 2011)

Goatrider said:


> Howdy,
> 
> My name Is Gerald Beathard III.  My dad is on Masons of Texas under the name Beathard.  I am 18 years old and my masters degree is on Tuesday. I am a member of Mina Masonic Lodge #1456 of Bastrop Texas


 
Glad to have you on the site Brother! Tuesday eh? I might have to head up there. What time?


----------



## Goatrider (Feb 7, 2011)

Dinner at six

Degree at seven

Mina Lodge #1456


----------



## Dave in Waco (Feb 7, 2011)

Congrats! Glad to have you aboard Brother.


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Feb 7, 2011)

Welcome brother.


----------

